

Volset – smart multimeter - tjomk
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tomwang/voltset-worlds-smartest-multimeter-for-smart-devic

======
jacquesm
I've seen a couple of items like this using bluetooth rather than a wired
connection, which to me would seem like the smart choice. Especially since
mobile phones are not made with having all kinds of voltages attached to
probes galvanically connected to them.

Like these guys: (2011)

[http://www.wired.com/2011/05/idvm-turns-your-iphone-into-
a-m...](http://www.wired.com/2011/05/idvm-turns-your-iphone-into-a-
multimeter/)

Given how sue happy Fluke is I'd remove that Fluke image and replace it with
one that does not come with a target painted on it for overzealous legal
eagles.

